# our first dwa!!! isnt she great!!



## kerry and chris (Nov 9, 2009)

here we have our first dwa snake. she is called fluffy she is very aggressive and has bitten several times. :2thumb:








( just incase of any confusion. . . yes we are very bored. and yes this is just a joke lol ) :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

kerry and chris said:


> here we have our first dwa snake. she is called fluffy she is very aggressive and has bitten several times. :2thumb:
> image
> ( just incase of any confusion. . . yes we are very bored. and yes this is just a joke lol ) :Na_Na_Na_Na:


How did you get your licence with that type of viv with no lock :O lol


----------



## kerry and chris (Nov 9, 2009)

easy we got a pen and a piece of paper and well you know the rest ...


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

This might be stupid but exactly what sub-species is this it is stunning?!:gasp:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

Cmon guys, its not even a real snake.


----------



## kerry and chris (Nov 9, 2009)

MP reptiles said:


> This might be stupid but exactly what sub-species is this it is stunning?!:gasp:


 really... lol i think it might be pine or even oak :whistling2:


----------



## M reptile (Jan 29, 2011)

how often do you have to feed it 10 to 14 days?? lol


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Lol i thought it was an actual cobra at first glance!


----------



## fjfenton (Jan 4, 2009)

Moonleh said:


> Cmon guys, its not even a real snake.


your kidding??! :lol2:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

kerry and chris said:


> really... lol i think it might be pine or even oak :whistling2:


 Haha ye lol i was being sarcastic:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Marcw1771ams (Jan 9, 2011)

Ah well at least fluffy looks happy, dont often see a snake grinning!!


----------



## steve williams (Feb 14, 2010)

Any plans to breed? Wood love a youngster.


----------



## emmabee (Oct 29, 2010)

Moonleh said:


> Cmon guys, its not even a real snake.


yes it is!! prove it!!

i think its the nicest DWA morph i have ever seen!
good to know what you need to get a DWA as i was thinking of getting a black mamba!!!:2thumb:


----------



## M reptile (Jan 29, 2011)

is it a healthy weight it looks light for its size?


----------



## Tomseale (Jan 17, 2011)

hahaha nice one, almost fell for it lol but the gf did haha


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

First glance I thought you stuck fake eyes on a real snake then seen it's wood. Did you make it?


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

The mongolian wood cobra? Thought they were extinct! Any plans to start a breeding program? :Na_Na_Na_Na::2thumb::mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## kerry and chris (Nov 9, 2009)

Kalouda said:


> First glance I thought you stuck fake eyes on a real snake then seen it's wood. Did you make it?


 lol no we didnt make it, we have tried breeding but he doesn't seem to lock!

will keep trying and shall let you know :whistling2:


----------



## hard rocka (Feb 11, 2009)

gosh i realised straight away there was something wrong with the title and picture..i mean, this snake isnt even DWA anymore!


----------



## keyz (Aug 3, 2010)

love it !! think i might buy the kids one each to play with lol, :2thumb:


----------



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)

Supposedly they have enough venom to kill 93 men with a single bite. (srs)


----------



## keyz (Aug 3, 2010)

i heard it was 94!! and that they chase you and bite evryone with you, chase horses and are vegetarian :lol2:


----------



## kerry and chris (Nov 9, 2009)

they are really nasty and not good for the begginer as we have both been killed 7 times. they are lovely to look at though :flrt:


----------

